# Please be extra cautious



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Even though uniformed police started to come back to Cairo streets in the last couple of days, there is still a lot of security issues, especially on the roads. MS mentioned the kidnapping of this AUC student. I want to underline this is not just a problem for women, this is a male student. Luckily he managed to escape

AUC student escapes captors | Caravan


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Even though uniformed police started to come back to Cairo streets in the last couple of days, there is still a lot of security issues, especially on the roads. MS mentioned the kidnapping of this AUC student. I want to underline this is not just a problem for women, this is a male student. Luckily he managed to escape
> 
> AUC student escapes captors | Caravan


Actulay he was kidnapped by his driver who took him to tanta!!


----------

